# "A" Gas Ticket



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Where I live (Province of BC) all Plumbers usually get their 'B' Gas ticket when they do their last year/term of Plumbing school. The 'B' Gas ticket is only approved in our Province of BC (although I've heard they may be trying to almalgamate the ticket with Alberta or something along those lines), and allows Plumber/Gasfitters to install/work on pretty much just about anything you might find in a residential application, a serious chunk of the commercial gas, and very few industrial gas fitting applications. As far as I'm concerned it is almost too easy to get your 'B' ticket when you consider what you are allowed to work on, although the test to get it is fair, but it's still just a bunch of school books.

After you have held your 'B' Gas ticket for 2 years in BC, you are allowed to take your 'A' ticket. Basically the 'A' ticket takes off where the 'B' left off and lets you work on virtually anything. You're not just blowing up families, you're working on stuff that could blow up entire city blocks. And subsequently the 'A' ticket I'm told is quite difficult to get. Lots of math/formulas/theories you have to learn, and I'm told there is a high failure rate. I've heard as high as 50% but then an instructor at BCIT told me it's more realistically like 20%. However I have heard in the entire Province of BC (about 4 million people) there are less than 100 'A' GAs fitters. 

Well challenging the 'A' ticket is something I think I might aspire to do potentially next year. There is supposedly a night school course you can take a few days a week. I really like gas fitting actually, in fact I think I like it more than I like plumbing, despite the risk. I think it's because I enjoy heating so much (hydronic heating that is, boilers, mainly). 

So I'm curious for those of you guys who took the time to read my little blurb, how does it work for you gas ticket wise south of the border - do they have similar levels of tickets for gas? I know you guys have your own code, etc, much like we have ours (CSA B149.1).

Also, any 'A' gasfitters here (or equivilent? - are you allowed to basically work on any gas system you want?).

Also, any advice/suggestions?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Plumbing license covers gas in Texas. Nothing extra required. LP does require a $ 50.00 registration fee with the Texas Railroad commision,but no testing..


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

B.C. has the pickiest inspectors and the tightest rules of any province I've worked in. Alberta and Ontario are lax as hell. In Ontario, the gas company does the inspections.

Back when I used to do restaurants all the time, we'd schedule a full day to do a direct-fired makeup air unit startup in B.C. There were tons of detailed tests to do and adjustments to make, and the inspector had to see them all again. There was paperwork. 

In Ontario, the same unit, I didn't have the test gear so I hired a local gas company to do the fireup for us. The guy showed up, climbed on the roof, fired it, looked in the little window and said, "Yup. Looks nice and blue. See ya later - here's my bill." I was shocked! Asked him if that's all that's required. Yes it is.

Of course that was all years ago. Things may have changed since...


----------



## amh112181 (Sep 3, 2009)

In Maine you have to sit through hours of boring classes. Just to have someone spoon feed you the answers 5 mins before the test. It's not even a state exam it gets sent off to some company in Kentucky. They send you back a certificate and you send the state a photocopy and boom a license.
Our license is good for both natural and propane but there are different endorsements. For tank setting, large equipment(anything over 500,BTU),pipe tech and service. Someone told me in New Hampshire you don't need a license to work on gas or oil heating equipment. I don't know if that's true or not just a rumor I heard.:blink:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Plumbing license covers gas in Texas. Nothing extra required. LP does require a $ 50.00 registration fee with the Texas Railroad commision,but no testing..


Hey, whats a "slay"? (in your signature line) ^


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Hey, whats a "slay"? (in your signature line) ^


Dang! Thanks!


----------

